# anyone have premonitions of pregnancy??



## frankies_mama (Nov 16, 2002)

i may be posting this in the wrong section, but still, i'm sure many of the people ttc have had prior pregnancys.
i'm wondering how many people out there know they're pregnant by intuition, even before ept proves it.

is it wishful thinking, or animalistic instinct?

i can't say it happened with my first, but with my second it definitely did!
14 months into nursing my 1st born, I unexpectedly got my period back.
(i say "unexpectedly" because it seems as though i had forgotten all about it! so wrapped up in my new babe, it never even once crossed my mind that i would eventually get a period again!!!) anyways, i had a very light (almost just spotting for almost 3 days, about 3 weeks later, i had a feeling. not like i'm psychic or anything, i just somehow knew, i hadn't been counting the days, hadn't been keeping track of when we had had sex.

but i knew.

i tried to convince myself otherwise.
told myself it wasn't that easy, we had tried for a few months with a regular cycle to get preg with frankie.

but i knew, i just couldn't believe it.
my dear friend sarah (who has a talent for believing in me more than i can believe in myself) said to go ahead and believe, said my body knows better than i do.

a week later with no symptoms of pregnancy (but still knowing) i took a pregnancy test--negative, but i knew.
2 days later another negative.
and another. but i knew. i believed, sarah believed...
my husband didn't, my sisters didn't, my mw DIDN'T. "the test doesn't lie."

the next test proved i was right. and cecelia was born 33 weeks later!

wondering how many of us out there know before we "really" know. I would like to believe all of us do, but unfortunatly have learned to doubt our intuitions or not recognize them at all without hard proof.


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

I knew with my daughter. With my son I knew but was afraid to beleive it (I have PCOS and had just been told it would be very difficult for me to get pregnant). With my daughter I knew 100%. 2 days past ovulationI had a dream that I was sitting in a white room, wearing a white robe and my mother walked in also wearing a white robe and handed me a baby wearing all white and said, "She wants to nurse." I had not nursed my son and very much wanted to nurse a child. I just knew it wasn't a regular dream. Sure enough my girl was born 9 months later!


----------



## crlacey80 (Dec 2, 2004)

I knew I was pregnant before I took a test. I had a small spot of blood on 9dpo and nothing else. Once I saw that spot, I knew. The test was a fomality.


----------

